# هل يمكن عمل الشداد (Strap Beam) أعلي قاعده الجار المسلحه مباشره وليس فى مستواها من أسفل؟؟؟



## أسامه نواره (28 أغسطس 2010)

فى أحد المناقشات مع زميل يعمل فى مشروع كبير قال أنه يتم عمل شداد قاعدة الجار(Strap beam) أعلى القاعده المسلحه مباشرة وليس فى مستواها من أسفل فهل يصح ذلك ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## م محسن (28 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

الشداد يتم تنفيذه ليعمل على نقل العزم الناتج من عدم محورية الحمل على القاعدة الخارجية الى القاعدة الداخلية ولذا فانه من الطبيعي ان يتم تنفيذه مع منسوب القاعدة وليس اعلى القاعدة علما بان افترضات التصميم للشداد بان لا يلامس التربة مباشرة وان يكون جاسئا لدرجة كافية للتحكم بدوران القاعدة الخارجية ( 2< I strap/I footing ) 

ولو افتراض ان الشداد سوف يكون اعلى منسوب القاعدة فسوف يكون مربوطا برقبةالعمود وليس بالقاعدة وسوف تتغير افتراضيات التصميم


----------



## م.إسلام (28 أغسطس 2010)

و الله إنت مهندس عشره على عشره و الله الموضوع ده كان نفسي أسأل فيه 
و الله يا بشمهندس أسامه في المشروع إلي كنت أقوم بتنفيذه ( المصنع ) طلبنا من الإستشاري بعد صب القواعد الداخليه , تصميم القواعد الخارجيه على أنها قواعد جار بشدادات نظرا لصعوبة الحفر, فكانت المشكله أن الشدادات كانت فوق منسوب المسلحة , فاعترض المهندس المقاول حينها و لم تنفذ , لم أدري لماذا , و لكن اعتقد بأن العزوم المنقوله من القاعده الخارجيه لرقبة العمود يجب أن نعلم مقدارها ليتم تصميم العمود عليها و بالتالي يستطيع تحمل اجهادات الشداد الواقعه عليه , حيث أن الشداد سيعمل على اقتلاعه من مكانه إن لم يكن مصمما على تلك العزوم , انتظر رد حضرتك و مناقشات الزملاء


----------



## concretesteelwood (28 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اولا حمدالله على السلامه يابشمهندس اسامه وياريت تعمل مواضيع دايما علشان نستفيد منها 
بالنسبه للسؤال انا رأيى ان الافضل ربط الشداد بالعمود فوق مستوى القاعده لانه يمنع دوران العمود بصوره افضل 
اما عن الشائع وهو جعله فى مستوى القاعده فدا لان تنفيذه اسهل وهايتنفذ مره واحده مع القواعد على العكس لو كان فوق مستوى القاعده القواعد تصب لوحدها فى مرحله والشدادات فو مرحله اخرى لاحقه 
والله اعلم وفى انتظار الاجابه الصحيحه للاستفاده ان شاء الله .

بس فى سؤال هل طريقه التصميم هاتختلف ؟


----------



## أسامه نواره (28 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ المهندس / محسن 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


> ولو افتراض ان الشداد سوف يكون اعلى منسوب القاعدة فسوف يكون مربوطا برقبةالعمود وليس بالقاعدة وسوف تتغير افتراضيات التصميم


برجاء التوضيح أكثر كيف تتغير افتراضيات التصميم 
تقبل تحياتى واشكركم على مشاركتكم​


----------



## م محسن (28 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
المقصود عندما يكون الشداد على منسوب القاعدة من الأعلى فان الحمل ينتقل إليه مباشرة ويصبح بمثابة قاعدة مشتركة ، على عكس مما لوكان يربط بين القاعدتين ، 
علما بأن الأساس في التصميم لقواعد الجار هو القواعد المشتركة ويتم استخدام الشداد عنما تكون المسافة كبيرة بين القاعدتين 
ارجو ان يكون المقصود واضح ،،،،،،،، تحياتي وتقديري للجميع


----------



## أسامه نواره (28 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ المهندس / محسن 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


> المقصود عندما يكون الشداد على منسوب القاعدة من الأعلى فان الحمل ينتقل إليه مباشرة ويصبح بمثابة قاعدة مشتركة


 هل المقصود أن يكون الشداد مع قاعدة الجار قاعده مشتركه أم قاعدة الجار مع القاعده الداخليه قاعده مشتركه برجاء التوضيح أكثر 
شكرا لمروركم الكريم 
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لكم صوما مقبولا


----------



## م.إسلام (28 أغسطس 2010)

و الله يا بشمهندس أنا مش فاهم حاجة من إلي قالو المهندس محسن , جاري البحث في طريقة التصميم .......


----------



## م محسن (29 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

اقصد في هذه الحالة ان الشداد الرابط بين العمودين الداخلي والخارجي تحول الى قاعدة مشتركة


----------



## أسامه نواره (29 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ المهندس / محسن 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


> اقصد في هذه الحالة ان الشداد الرابط بين العمودين الداخلي والخارجي تحول الى قاعدة مشتركة


كما أعرف أنه فى أساس التصميم للشداد يجب أن تكون مركز محصلة العموديين الخارجى والداخلى منطبقه على مركز مساحة القاعدتيين الداخليه والخارجيه فهل حضرتك تقصد ذلك أم أنه تم الغاء الشداد وتم عمل القاعده كلها كقاعده مشتركه أم ماذا ؟ برجاء التوضيح أكثر 
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك صوما مقبولا


----------



## عمررر (29 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
في اعتقادي المتواضع أنه من الناحيه النظريه من الأفضل ربط الشداد في منسوب أعلى من القاعده (اذا تخيلت أن هناك جسم سيسقط فأيهما أسهل أن تمسكه من أعلى أم من أسفل؟)
أما من الناحيه التصميميه فمن الصعب أو الخطأ تصميمها بنفس مبدأ الشداد اذا كان أعلى من منسوب القاعده
ومن الناحيه العمليه فان عمق العمود المتصل بالشداد لا يمثل جساءه كافيه لتحمل عزوم الدوران لذلك يتم ربطه بالقاعده
والله أعلم


----------



## هاني علي 26 (29 أغسطس 2010)

الفائده الاساسيه للشداد هي تقليل العزوم علي القاعده الملاصقه للجار الناتجه من عدم تطابق بين مركز العمود ومركز القاعده فاذا افترضنا ان الشداد فوق القاعده هل بذالك يقلل العزوم علي القاعده الملاصقه للجار واذا كانت الاجابه نعم هل يختلف اسس التصميم للشداد ولماذا نلجا بان يكون موضع الشداد فوق القواعد
ملاحظه اخيره من الممكن ان يكون تخانه الشداد 1 متر وبهذا يكون منسوب سطحه عالي وبهذا نحتاج الي زياده الردم
(انا اردت فقط المشاركه وارجو من الساده المهندسين توضيح الاجابه)


----------



## أسامه نواره (29 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ عمرر
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


> في اعتقادي المتواضع أنه من الناحيه النظريه من الأفضل ربط الشداد في منسوب أعلى من القاعده (اذا تخيلت أن هناك جسم سيسقط فأيهما أسهل أن تمسكه من أعلى أم من أسفل؟)


كلام منطقى جدا 


> أما من الناحيه التصميميه فمن الصعب أو الخطأ تصميمها بنفس مبدأ الشداد اذا كان أعلى من منسوب القاعده


لماذا المنطق السابق وبهذا التفكير لماذا يتنافى مع مبادئ التصميم فدائما المنطق السليم يتفق مع مبادئ التصميم ؟


> ومن الناحيه العمليه فان عمق العمود المتصل بالشداد لا يمثل جساءه كافيه لتحمل عزوم الدوران لذلك يتم ربطه بالقاعده


وهل عمق العمود المتصل بالشداد هو الذى يقاوم العزوم أم أن الشداد قطاع الشداد هو الذى يقاوم تلك العزوم ؟
تقبل تحياتى وشكرا على مرورك


----------



## أسامه نواره (29 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ zezodot
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


> الفائده الاساسيه للشداد هي تقليل العزوم علي القاعده الملاصقه للجار الناتجه من عدم تطابق بين مركز العمود ومركز القاعده


متفق معك ولكن الشداد يمنع العزوم على قاعدة الحار تماما وليس تقليلها 
تقبل تحياتى وشكرا على مرورك


----------



## أحبك في الله (29 أغسطس 2010)

المفروض ان قاعدة الجار هي اللي بيكون عليها عزم دوران يعني هي اللي عايزه تلف مش العمود وبالتالي الأفضل مسك القواعد بالشداد وليست الأعمده 
ولكن كما هو معروف عند تصميم السملات فإنه من الممكن ان تكون في مستوي القواعد او الأعمده (بدون رقبة) أو الاعمدة (مع وجود رقبة وده أسوأ وضع) وإحنا أحيانا بنخلي عمق الشداد أكبر من عمق القاعدة وبكده بيكون في جزء منه ماسك فالعمود
بس من وجهة نظري ان ال Connection بين القواعد والشداد حيكون أقوي كتير من الConnection مع الأعمدة 
وبعدين إزاي حربط الشداد مع العمود إذا كان الشداد عرضة أكبر بكتير من عرض العمود (لو كان ماسك العمود من ال Breadth مثلا) 
والله أعلم


----------



## أسامه نواره (29 أغسطس 2010)

*الاخ المهندس/ zezodot*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته *​ 



> ولماذا نلجا بان يكون موضع الشداد فوق القواعد


فى النقاش الذى تم مع زميلى الذى يعمل فى المشروع ذكر أنه يتم عمل فاصل تمدد بين العمارتين كأنه فاصل هبوط أيضا مما يعنى عمل القواعد الملاصقه للعمارتين كأنها قواعد جار وتم عمل الشداد أعلى القواعد المسلحه مباشرة والميدات الرابطه بين القواعد المسلحه على منسوب الصفر وذلك لعدم وجود بدروم وللمحافظه على ارتفاع عمود الدور الارضى من أن يحدث له (buckling) حيث كان منسوب التأسيس -2.00 متر والاساسات عباره عن قواعد عاديه بسمك 40 سم يعلوها 60 سم قواعد مسلحه تم رقاب أعمده بارتفاع 40 سم تم الميدات على منسوب الصفر وارضيه الدور الارضى + 70 سم وارتفاع الدور 3.00 م وبذلك تلاشى المصمم عمل عدد ( 2 ) ميده احداهما مع القواعد المسلحه فى منسوب واحد من اسفل والثانيه على منسوب + 70 سم وذلك للربط بين القواعد المسلحه والاحرى للمحافظه على ارتفاع الاعمده وحجز التراب كما انه تم تنفيذ ميده واحده على منسوب صفر تكون فيها الميدات على المحيط الخارجى مقلوبه لاعلى لحجز تراب الردم حتى منسوب + 70 سم والشدادات أعلى القواعد المسلحه مباشرة 
كل هذا للتوفير من الناحيه الاقتصاديه بعمل ميده واحده بدلا من عدد 2 ميده وكذلك للمحافظه على الشروط الانشائيه من ارتفاع أعمدة الدور الارضى ولحجز التراب على منسوب +70 سم 
السؤال هنا هل ماتم عمله من أن تكون الشدادت أعلى القواعد المسلحه يصلح انشائيا أم لا؟؟
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك صوما مقبولا​


----------



## هاني علي 26 (29 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا مهندس اسامه علي التوضيح 
من المتعارف عليه ان يكون الشداد في منسوب القواعد المسلحه لمنع العزوم علي قاعده الجار ولاكن كما يقال (لكل قاعده اختلاف) والاجابه عند حضرتك ونحن ننتظرها


----------



## mohy_y2003 (29 أغسطس 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> فى أحد المناقشات مع زميل يعمل فى مشروع كبير قال أنه يتم عمل شداد قاعدة الجار(Strap beam) أعلى القاعده المسلحه مباشرة وليس فى مستواها من أسفل فهل يصح ذلك ؟؟؟؟؟


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الاخ اسامة موضوعاتك شيقة واجمل مافيها عنصر الاثارة والتشويق - وبما اننا في شهر رمضان الكريم اعاده الله عليك وعلينا وعلي جميع الامة العربية والاسلاميه - فاسال الله ان يجازيك خيراً علي مجهوداتك 

الموضوع كان اثير من حوالي عام في منتدي الهندسة المدنيه واليكم الرابط لمزيد من الفائدة 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t110022.html#post907227

رغم ان الموضوع لم يخلو من الاثارة ولكن من نوع آخر:58::7::7::7:


----------



## أسامه نواره (29 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ محى الدين محمد 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الاخ اسامة موضوعاتك شيقة واجمل مافيها عنصر الاثارة والتشويق - وبما اننا في شهر رمضان الكريم اعاده الله عليك وعلينا وعلي جميع الامة العربية والاسلاميه - فاسال الله ان يجازيك خيراً علي مجهوداتك
> 
> ...


يعلم الله أننى لم اقرا هذه المشاركه من قبل ولكن حدثت هذه المناقشه مع زميل لى كان يعمل فى شركة بن لادن فى تنفيذ مشروع مدينه الرحاب بالقاهره الجديده فاثرت أن اناقشه معكم وعلى فكره لو كانت لدى هذه المعلومه لكنت ناقشتها معكم ومع المهندس الفاضل / حسان2 الذى نفتقده هذه الايام وبالطبع مع الاخ الزميل خالد الازهرى والاخ الفاضل/ mechiel edwar والموجوده على الرابط 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t208150.html
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك صوما مقبولا الى ان يتم الاطلاع على الرابط الذى ذكرته للمناقشه كما تعرف ان موضوع الشداد لم ينتهى


----------



## أسامه نواره (29 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ محى الدين محمد 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​اولا اشكرك على كلماتك الطيبه وادعو الله ان يكون كل هذا العمل لله وأن تكون هذه المناقشات لله ولافادة الغير وأن يثيب كل الاخوه المشاركيين فيها الاجر والثواب ان شاء الله وخصوصا فى هذه الايام المباركه - كل عام وانتم بخير
بعد قراءة المشاركات فى الرابط الذى تفضلت به 
دعنا نفكر فى هذا الرأى أن عمود الجار والعمود الداخلى مرتكزين على كمره ( الشداد) وهذه الكمره عملها أن تنقل حمل عمود الجار من طرف القاعده الى منتصف القاعده ؟؟ 
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك صوما مقبولا​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (29 أغسطس 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ محى الدين محمد
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> يعلم الله أننى لم اقرا هذه المشاركه من قبل ولكن حدثت هذه المناقشه مع زميل لى كان يعمل فى شركة بن لادن فى تنفيذ مشروع مدينه الرحاب بالقاهره الجديده فاثرت أن اناقشه معكم وعلى فكره لو كانت لدى هذه المعلومه لكنت ناقشتها معكم ومع المهندس الفاضل / حسان2 الذى نفتقده هذه الايام وبالطبع مع الاخ الزميل خالد الازهرى والاخ الفاضل/ mechiel edwar والموجوده على الرابط
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اعلم يا اخ اسامة انك لم تقرأ هذه المشاركات من قبل - لان الموضوع قديم جداً ومن الصعب الحصول علي رابطه ........... والموضوع مفتوح للنقاش مادام هناك في العمر بقية وكل المواضيع كذلك مفتوحة للنقاش 

وجزاكم الله خيرا ًجميعاً


----------



## mohy_y2003 (29 أغسطس 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ محى الدين محمد
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​اولا اشكرك على كلماتك الطيبه وادعو الله ان يكون كل هذا العمل لله وأن تكون هذه المناقشات لله ولافادة الغير وأن يثيب كل الاخوه المشاركيين فيها الاجر والثواب ان شاء الله وخصوصا فى هذه الايام المباركه - كل عام وانتم بخير
> بعد قراءة المشاركات فى الرابط الذى تفضلت به
> ...


 
لو هانفكر بالطريقة دي يبقي الشداد سيلغي وجود القاعدتين وفي هذه الحاله سيكون قطاع الشداد كبير جداً من حيث العرض والعمق ويعتبر بمثابة قاعدة تنقل الحمل الي التربه وسيكون الحل في هذه الحاله غير اقتصادي واكثر كلفة 

والله اعلي واعلم 

_م محيي الدين محمــــــــــد_


----------



## أسامه نواره (29 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ محى الدين محمد 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
واضح اننا رجعنا لثانى مره لموضوع الشداد وبالطبع الاختلاف فى الرأى سوف يثرى النقاش وسوف يفتح الافق والتصور ويفيد من حولنا من اخواننا المهندسين وهذا هو المطلوب لنا ولهم واذا لم نصل الى رأى واحد فهذا لن يفسد الود والحب بيننا والله من وراء القصد 



> لو هانفكر بالطريقة دي يبقي الشداد سيلغي وجود القاعدتين


لماذا سوف يلغى الشداد وجود القاعدتين ؟ الشداد أصلا مرتكز على(ركيزتين ) وهما القاعدتيين فهل يصلح الغاء الركيزتين ؟؟ 



> وفي هذه الحاله سيكون قطاع الشداد كبير جداً من حيث العرض والعمق


لماذا سوف يكون ذلك مادامت الاحمال الرأسيه ثابته ​ 



> ويعتبر بمثابة قاعدة تنقل الحمل الي التربه وسيكون الحل في هذه الحاله غير اقتصادي واكثر كلفة


 
عند تصميم الشداد سواء الشداد مع القاعده المسلحه من اسفل أو فى هذه الحاله فالشداد لاعلاقة له بالتربه لا من قريب أو من بعيد ​ 
تقبل تحياتى​


----------



## عمررر (29 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أهلا بك أخي أسامه


> وهل عمق العمود المتصل بالشداد هو الذى يقاوم العزوم أم أن الشداد قطاع الشداد هو الذى يقاوم تلك العزوم ؟


الذي يقاوم العزوم لا شك أنه الشداد ولكن رقاب الأعمده تعتبر منطقة حرجه
والشداد قد يولد قوة جانبيه على العمود غير مأخوذه في الاعتبار عند التصميم
وتسبب انبعاج العمود
والله أعلم


----------



## أسامه نواره (29 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ عمررر
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​


> الذي يقاوم العزوم لا شك أنه الشداد ولكن رقاب الأعمده تعتبر منطقة حرجه
> والشداد قد يولد قوة شد في العمود غير مأخوذه في الاعتبار عند التصميم
> وتسبب انبعاج العمود


كيف يولد الشداد شد على العمود ؟؟ برجاء مراجعة الحسابات الانشائيه للشداد 
اذكر لك على سبيل المثال اذا تم زرع عمود أى نقل مكان العمود وتم عمله على كابولى فى سقف الدور الارضى على سبيل المثال لاسباب معماريه فهل اذا حدث هبوط فى هذا الكابولى(deflction) فسوف يتولد شد على العمود ؟؟ لااعتقد ؟ الست معى فى ذلك 
تقبل تحياتى واشكرك على مرورك​


----------



## عمررر (29 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
أشكر ردك السريع أخي أسامه


> كيف يولد الشداد شد على العمود ؟؟


أنا قصدت أن هناك قوة شد في الشداد وليس في العمود هذه القوه تتسبب في قوه جانبيه قد تولد انبعاج في العمود 
(خطأ تعبيري)

والله أعلم


----------



## أسامه نواره (29 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ عمررر
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


> أنا قصدت أن هناك قوة شد في الشداد وليس في العمود هذه القوه تتسبب في قوه جانبيه قد تولد انبعاج في العمود


 اختلف معك فى الرأى فالشداد لايتولد عليه قوة شد ؟ ومن أين تأتى هذه القوه ؟؟ واذا افترضنا وجود هذه القوه جدلا فهل تسبب القوه الافقيه انبعاج فى العمود ؟؟ الذى يسبب انبعاج هو ارتفاع العمود تحت تأثير الاحمال الرأسيه 
أخى الفاضل ادعوك لقراءة هذا الرابط ولتكن صبورا فى قراءته فسوف تجد فيه بعض النفع عن الشداد ان شاء الله 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t208150.html
تقبل تحياتى واشكرك على مرورك


----------



## عمررر (29 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أهلا بك أخي الفاضل أسامه
سأرجع بك الى المثال الأول (اذا كان هناك جسم سيسقط وقمت بامساكه بيدك من الأعلى أو من المنتصف فأنت تقاوم سقوطه بقوى شد تتولد في يدك) وبنفس المبدأ تتولد قوة الشد هذه في الشداد
ثم ان اسم (الشداد) يوحي أن ومن وظائفه الشد
نعم أنه لا يتم اعتبارها في التصميم ولكن بشرط واحد مهم
هو أن يكون الشداد مربوط بالقاعده لأنه في هذا المكان تأثير الشد بسيط جدا جدا جدا
والله أعلم


----------



## أسامه نواره (30 أغسطس 2010)

*الاخ المهندس/ عمررر*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته *
*اذا رجعنا الى الشداد من الناحيه الانشائيه (statical system) فهو عباره عن كمره مرتكزه منتصف القاعدتيين الداخليه وقاعدة الجار الحارجيه يمتد منها كابولى من منتصف قاعدة الجار الى عمود الجار وعند التحليل الانشائى لهذه الكمره ذات الكابولى** نجد أنه يتولد عزوم شد سالبه على الكابولى وهذه العزوم السالبه هى التى منها نحدد قطاع الشداد (عرض وعمق) وكذلك حديد التسليح *
ويتم تحقيق شرطيين من شروط علم الاستاتيكا وهو العزوم عند أى نقطه على طول الشداد تساوى صفر والثانى هو مجموع القوى الرأسيه تساوى صفر (سيجما واى تساوى صفر) 
هذا ما اعرفه عن الشداد وهذه هى وظيفته فهل لك تعليق على هذا الكلام لكى نكون متفقين على تعريف الشداد ووظيفته 
تقبل تحياتى لمرروكم الكريم ​


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (30 أغسطس 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> لماذا سوف يلغى الشداد وجود القاعدتين ؟ الشداد أصلا مرتكز على(ركيزتين ) وهما القاعدتيين فهل يصلح الغاء الركيزتين ؟؟ ​
> 
> 
> عند تصميم الشداد سواء الشداد مع القاعده المسلحه من اسفل أو فى هذه الحاله فالشداد لاعلاقة له بالتربه لا من قريب أو من بعيد


 
شكرا لحضرتك و لأستاذنا م محيي و لكل من تفضلو بالنقاش

حقيقة بالنسبة لي احتاج الي رسم في المسقط الأفقي و قطاع يوضح المناسيب و اتصال الكمرة او الشداد بالأعمدة اولا ثم اتصال الكمرة بالقواعد 
ففكرة ان الشداد عبارة عن كمرة انتقل اليها حمل العمودين الي هنا فكرةموفقة لكن كيفيه انتقال الأحمال من الكمرة الي الركائز و التي اعتبرتها حضرتك هنا القواعد كيف ستكون الجملة الأنشائية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هو بالطبع كل الحلول ما دامت ستقدم الأمان فهي مقبولة هندسيا و ما يقيدنا هي ظروف المنشأ كالمثال الذي تفضلت بذكره و الذي اضطرنا الي ذلك الحل سواء كان اقتصادي او غير اقتصادي لحل مشروع محدد بعينه
جزاكم الله جميعا و بارك الله فيكم​ 
كما اجدد طلب الزميل الفاضل خالد الأزهري في موضوع سابق من المشرفين الأفاضل بتثبيت تلك المناقشات الهامة لتسهيل الرجوع اليها و استفادة اكبر عدد منها​


----------



## sherifsalim97 (30 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اعتقد انه لايوجد مايمنع من هدا لكن المهم هو كيفية انتقال رد الفعل من التربة على القاعدة فى الاتجاه الموازى للشداد حيث انه فى الحالة العادية يتم تصميم الشداد على الحمل المنتقل من التربة اليه مباشرة نظرا لان stiffness للشداد تكون كبيرة مما يمننع حدوث اى عزوم على القاعدة واعتقد انها لن تتغير فى هده الحالة ايضا ولكن بالنسبة الى shear مش عارف بالضبط هل هاتفرق او لا لان الحمل موزع على مساحة القاعدة والقاعدة مثبتة علويا بالشداد عموما ان شاء الله ساحاول البحث فى الموضوع بعد انتهاء الدوام والله الموفق شكرا


----------



## م.إسلام (30 أغسطس 2010)

هو الشداد هيتصمم عللى إيه لما نحطوا فوق القواعد ؟؟ يعني لما كان في منسوب القواعد كان بيتصمم على رد فعل التربه التصميمي , طيب لما يبقى فوق هيتصمم على إيه ؟؟؟ , طيب لما يبقى فوق القواعد و المصمم عاملوا إنوفي منسوب القواعد كما هو متعارف عليه يبقى إزي الحال :57::57:


----------



## أسامه نواره (30 أغسطس 2010)

الاخت المهندسه / اقرأ وارتقى 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 



> حقيقة بالنسبة لي احتاج الي رسم في المسقط الأفقي و قطاع يوضح المناسيب و اتصال الكمرة او الشداد بالأعمدة اولا ثم اتصال الكمرة بالقواعد
> 
> ففكرة ان الشداد عبارة عن كمرة انتقل اليها حمل العمودين الي هنا فكرةموفقة لكن كيفيه انتقال الأحمال من الكمرة الي الركائز و التي اعتبرتها حضرتك هنا القواعد كيف ستكون الجملة الأنشائية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> هو بالطبع كل الحلول ما دامت ستقدم الأمان فهي مقبولة هندسيا و ما يقيدنا هي ظروف المنشأ كالمثال الذي تفضلت بذكره و الذي اضطرنا الي ذلك الحل سواء كان اقتصادي او غير اقتصادي لحل مشروع محدد بعينه
> جزاكم الله جميعا و بارك الله فيكم​


 اليك القطاع المقترح والذى تم تنفيذه فى مدينه الرحاب بالقاهره الجديده 






وادعو الاخوه فى المشاركه وابداء الرأى 
تقبلى تحياتى واتمنى لك صوما مقبولا


----------



## alialbgh (30 أغسطس 2010)

ممكن اشارك


----------



## عمررر (30 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أهلا بك أخي أسامه وبالأخوه جميعا


> يمتد منها كابولى من منتصف قاعدة الجار الى عمود الجار وعند التحليل الانشائى لهذه الكمره ذات الكابولى نجد أنه يتولد عزوم شد سالبه على الكابولى


أرجو منك أخي توضيح هذه النقطه


----------



## عمررر (30 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## أسامه نواره (30 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ alialbgh
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


> *ممكن اشارك*​


على الرحب والسعه هذا هو ملتقاك اخى الكريم ونحن فى انتظارك وبدون اى حرج قل ماشئت بما لديك من معلومات وسوف تجد من يستفيد من هذه المعلومه أو يصححها المهم سوف تجد النفع والافاده من المشاركه 
تفضل اخى الكريم وننتظر منكم المشاركه


----------



## أسامه نواره (30 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ عمررر
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


> أرجو منك أخي توضيح هذه النقطه


اذا نظرنا للصوره التاليه فان الكابولى يمتد بين مركز (منتصف) قاعدة الجار ونهاية قاعده الجار هذا الكابولى عليه حمل مركز من اعلى الى اسفل وهو حمل عمود الجار كما يوجد حمل من اسفل الى أعلى وهو حمل موزع وهو عباره عن رد فعل التربه من أسفل الى اعلى والذى ينتقل من التربه الى الخرسانه العاديه ومنه للقاعده المسلحه ومنه الى الشداد وتكون النتيجه لهذه القوى عباره عن العزوم السالبه والتى هى عباره عند تحليلها الى قوة شد علويه وقوة ضغط سفليه والتى تفضلت وانزلتها انت على الصور المرفقه من عزوم وقوى قص والتى نقوم بتصميم قطاع الشداد على هذه العزوم وقوى القص 





تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك صوما مقبولا


----------



## عمررر (31 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اهلا بك أخي أسامه
أشكرك على توضيح هذه النقطه ولكن عندي سؤال
اذا وضع الشداد أعلى القاعده كيف سيكون وضع الكابولي؟
ياريت تتحملني شويه لأني ثقلت عليك


----------



## أسامه نواره (1 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ عمررر
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​





الجزء السابق من كتاب (Boweles) للجزء الخاص بالشداد





وهذا الجزء السابق من كتاب أساسات موجود على هذا الرابط
http://books.google.com/books?id=rD...v=onepage&q=the function of strap beam&f=true
مما سبق يتضح أن الشداد ليس له علاقه بالتربه --- الشداد فقط يقوم بمقاومة عدم مركزية حمل قاعدة الجار أى يقوم بنقل الحمل من طرف القاعده الى منتصف القاعده وكما تعرف فى علم الانشاءات اذا تم نقل حمل من مكان الى مكان اخر فانه يتم نقله بنفس القيمه من الحمل بالاضافه الى عزوم اضافيه وقيمة العزوم تساوى قيمة الحمل مضروبه فى زراع العزم ولكن هذا العزم ليس هو اقصى قيمه للعزوم التى يتم تصميم قطاع الشداد عليها نتيجة وجود رد فعل التربه اسفل القاعده
وبالتالى يتم الحصول على نقطة ال(zero shear) عن طريق الجمع الجبرى بين الحمل الراسي لعمود الجار والذى يكون اتجاهه الى اسفل مضافا اليه وزن القاعده نفسها والتى تكون الى اسفل ايضا مطروحا منه رد فعل التربه والذى يكون اجاهه الى اعلى 
من كتاب باول نجد أن عمل الشداد يتم عندما يكون هناك ربط بين العمود والقاعده والشدات باستحدام اشاير حديد (Dowels) حتى يعمل الشداد مع القاعده والعمود كوحده واحده ويمكن ان يكون ذلك فى حالتنا بأن يتم عمل كانات الشداد من داخل القاعده نفسها أو يتم عمل أشاير حديد داخل قاعدة الجار قبل الصب لقاعدة الجار حتى يتم الربط بين القاعده والشداد مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار ان قطاع الشداد لابد ان يكون من الجساءه لمقاومة الدوران الذى سوف يحدث لقاعدة الجار 
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​


----------



## هاني علي 26 (1 سبتمبر 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> من كتاب باول نجد أن عمل الشداد يتم عندما يكون هناك ربط بين العمود والقاعده والشدات باستحدام اشاير حديد (dowels) حتى يعمل الشداد مع القاعده والعمود كوحده واحده ويمكن ان يكون ذلك فى حالتنا بأن يتم عمل كانات الشداد من داخل القاعده نفسها أو يتم عمل أشاير حديد داخل قاعدة الجار قبل الصب لقاعدة الجار حتى يتم الربط بين القاعده والشداد مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار ان قطاع الشداد لابد ان يكون من الجساءه لمقاومة الدوران الذى سوف يحدث لقاعدة الجار
> تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​




مهندس اسامه ممكن بعد اذنك رسم توضيحي للاشاير في القاعده لانني لا اتخيلها ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## mohy_y2003 (1 سبتمبر 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ عمررر​
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الاخ الفاضل م اسامة 

اسمحلي افكر حضرتك بنقطة مهمة جدا ايام ما كنا بنتناقش في موضوع الشداد 

علي الرابط http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t208150.html

المشاركة رقم 34 ​


> متفق معك تماما بأن كل هذه الحسابات نظريه ولكن السؤال لماذا يفترض أن الاجهاد منظم اسفل قاعدة الجار فى وجود الشداد؟؟؟
> 
> تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​


 
المشاركه رقم 35 ​


> تمام ياريس وصلنا الى مربط الفرس
> 
> عند تمثيل الشداد من الناحيه الانشائيه ( statical system) ماذا تم فى المثال الذى رفعته الى المنتدى تم وضع ركيزه على محور الشداد هذه الركيزه تقع فى منتصف قاعدة الجار -------------- وماذا تم بعد ذلك تم حساب ال (straining action) على هذه الكمره للحصول على نقطه ( zero shear) والتى عندها ( max. moment) على هذه الكمره ومنها تم حساب أبعاد وتسليح هذه الكمره التى هى الشداد
> طيب وايه يعنى الحكايه دى وانا مالى هو عمود الجار سوف يسأل الشداد انتى مودى الحمل فين
> ...


​ 
والمشاركه رقم 36​ 



> mohy_y2003 قال:
> 
> 
> > فعلاً يا استاذ اسامة وصلنا الي مربط الفرس :20:واسمح لي ان اختلف في جزئية ان الشداد يسمح باعادة توزيع الاحمال والاجهادات علي التربه - فهو لا يفعل ذلك ولا علاقة له بالتربة





> mohy_y2003 قال:
> 
> 
> > هو فقط يقاوم العزوم وقت تولدها بسبب عدم المركزية - بالظبط كده زي ما تصمم كمرة معرضة لعزوم وقص فانك تضع الكانات لمقاومة القص عندما يتولد - وزي خوازيق الشد التي توضع في حالة تعرض الاساسات الي ضغط او دفع ماء لاعلي فهي لا تستخدم الا في مقاومة الحمل او الاجهاد الذي تعرضت له ومصممه من اجله
> ...




حضرتك كنت تري ان الشداد هو الذي يجعل الاجهادات منتظمه اسفل القواعد والان تقول ان الشداد لا علاقة له بالتربه 

وان كان الشداد سيتم تنفيذه بعمل اشاير خارجة من القاعده يبقي معني ذلك انه لا يجوز ان يتم عمله فوق القاعده لان معني وجود اشاير معناها ان الشداد والقاعده في المنطقة دي اصبحا كيان واحد - واصبح الشداد متداخل مع القاعده 

ومش مهم وجود تسليح سفلي للشداد عند اسفل القاعده في هذه المنطقة عند القاعده الخارجيه لان المنطقة دي عند العمود الخارجي معرضه لعزوم سالبه عاليه تؤثر علي الشداد والتسليح السفلي للشداد هنا غير ذات قيمه لان الجزؤ السفلي من الشداد والقاعده معرض لضغوط نتيجة العزوم السالبه - والتي نعتبر الشداد عندها مصمم ك t sec نظرا لان القاعده المتداخله معه تقع في منطقة الضغط انما الحديد مطلوب كلتسليح علوي للشداد فقط لاغير 

وحتي الشداد العادي المتداخل مع القواعد والذي يكون سمكه اكبر من سمك القواعد ....... يتم صبه علي مرحلتين ......الجزؤ المتداخل مع القاعده مرحلة ...........والجزؤ الاعلي والموجود فوق القاعده مرحله اخري والجزئين مرتبطين باشاير وهي كانات الشداد التي تستمر بكامل عمق الشداد داخل القاعدة - فما الجديد الذي تم اضافته ؟؟؟؟؟

اعتقد ان سؤال حضرتك من البدايه كان المقصود منه ان يكون الشداد موجود اعلي القواعد زيه زي اي سمل وهذا ما لم اتفق معك فيه في مشاركتي السابقه في هذا الموضوع هنا 

واشكرك علي جهودك المتواصله في المنتدي وجزاك الله خيراً 

​


----------



## أسامه نواره (1 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ محى الدين محمد 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​


> حضرتك كنت تري ان الشداد هو الذي يجعل الاجهادات منتظمه اسفل القواعد والان تقول ان الشداد لا علاقة له بالتربه



لا يوجد تعارض فى الكلام السابق فوظيفة الشداد هى التى تجعله يعمل على أن تكون الاجهادات منتظمه أسفل الشداد هذا من ناحية الوظيفه 
أما عند الحسابات الانشائيه فلا يدخل مع أى حسابات مباشرة مع التربه وهذا هو المقصود من الكلام السابق 


> وان كان الشداد سيتم تنفيذه بعمل اشاير خارجة من القاعده يبقي معني ذلك انه لا يجوز ان يتم عمله فوق القاعده لان معني وجود اشاير معناها ان الشداد والقاعده في المنطقة دي اصبحا كيان واحد - واصبح الشداد متداخل مع القاعده



سواء أن يكون الشداد مع القاعده فى منسوب واحد من اسفل أو أعلى القاعده المسلحه كما ذكر فى الكتب السابقه التى انزلتها هو المفترض والاساس أن يعمل الشداد والقاعده الداخليه والقاعده الخارجيه كوحده واحده ويتم ذلك بالنسبه للشداد أن يكون له قطاع (عرض وعمق)أى جساءه عاليه يقاوم الهبوط فى قاعدة الجار الناتج من لامركزيه حمل عمود الجار على قاعدة الجار على أن يتم ربط الشداد مع القاعده باستحدام الاشاير كما ذكر فى كتاب (bowels) 


> وحتي الشداد العادي المتداخل مع القواعد والذي يكون سمكه اكبر من سمك القواعد ....... يتم صبه علي مرحلتين ......الجزؤ المتداخل مع القاعده مرحلة ...........والجزؤ الاعلي والموجود فوق القاعده مرحله اخري والجزئين مرتبطين باشاير وهي كانات الشداد التي تستمر بكامل عمق الشداد داخل القاعدة - فما الجديد الذي تم اضافته ؟؟؟؟؟



اذن انت متفق معى فى انه يمكن صب الشداد اعلى القاعده المسلحه 
الجديد الذى يستفاد من هذا الموضوع اولا هذه الحاله يمكن عملها بدون مشاكل انشائيه لاى اعتبارات تنفيذيه 
السرعه فى التنفيذ والتوفير فى عدة الخشب حيث يتم تنفيذ القواعد المسلحه بدون ميدات رابطه أو شداد فى منسوب واحد من اسفل 
يمكن كما ذكرت فى حالة مدينه الرحاب توفير عمل ميده علويه اخرى مع المحافظه على المتطلبات الانشائيه للاعمده والمتطلبات المعماريه 00000000000000وهكذا


> اعتقد ان سؤال حضرتك من البدايه كان المقصود منه ان يكون الشداد موجود اعلي القواعد زيه زي اي سمل وهذا ما لم اتفق معك فيه في مشاركتي السابقه في هذا الموضوع هنا



الاختلاف فى الرأى يثرى النقاش ويوضح مفاهيم جديده لنفس الموضوع وهذا هو المطلوب لتبادل الخبرات والمعرفه



> واشكرك علي جهودك المتواصله في المنتدي وجزاك الله خيراً


​
وجزاكم مثله ان شاء الله وكل عام وانتم بخير وخصوصا فى العشر الاواخر فى هذه الايام المباركه ​تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك صوما مقبولا ​


----------



## أسامه نواره (1 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ zezodot 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


> مهندس اسامه ممكن بعد اذنك رسم توضيحي للاشاير في القاعده لانني لا اتخيلها ولك جزيل الشكر


هى نفس أشاير مثل أشاير عمود الجار نفسه توضع فى منطقه عرض الشداد أو يتم عمل كانات الشداد نفسه تبدأ من داخل قاعدة الجار نفسها على أن يكون حديد الشداد السفلى يبدأ من أعلى قاعدة الجار مباشرة 
تفبل تحياتى​


----------



## هاني علي 26 (1 سبتمبر 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ zezodot
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> هى نفس أشاير مثل أشاير عمود الجار نفسه توضع فى منطقه عرض الشداد أو يتم عمل كانات الشداد نفسه تبدأ من داخل قاعدة الجار نفسها على أن يكون حديد الشداد السفلى يبدأ من أعلى قاعدة الجار مباشرة
> تفبل تحياتى​



شكرا مهندسنا الفاضل علي سرعه الرد وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohy_y2003 (1 سبتمبر 2010)

> اذن انت متفق معى فى انه يمكن صب الشداد اعلى القاعده المسلحه
> 
> الجديد الذى يستفاد من هذا الموضوع اولا هذه الحاله يمكن عملها بدون مشاكل انشائيه لاى اعتبارات تنفيذيه
> السرعه فى التنفيذ والتوفير فى عدة الخشب حيث يتم تنفيذ القواعد المسلحه بدون ميدات رابطه أو شداد فى منسوب واحد من اسفل
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي الكريم م اسامة / انا طبعا غير متفق علي ان يكون الشداد في غير منسوب القاعده واعلي منها 
انا اقصد في موضوع صب الشداد علي جزئين - اننا بنصب الشداد حتي منسوب القواعد مع القواعد ثم بعد ذلك يتم صب الجزؤ الموجود اعلي القواعد وكانه كمرة مقلوبه بعد اتمام اعمال النجاره والتقويات اللازمه له بعد صب القواعد - لكن الجزؤ الموجود بين القواعد وفي منسوبها تم صبه مع القواعد 
لكن اللي حضرتك تقصده ان الجزء اللي بين القواعد وفي منسوبها من الشداد غير موجود وانا شخصيا غير موافق علي ان يكون الشداد اعلي القواعد 
وكل عام وانتم بخير جميعا ونسال الله ان يجعلنا من عتقائه من النار ومن المقبولين في هذا الشهر الكريم ​


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (1 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
شكرا للرسم المرفق استاذنا الفاضل اسامة
من خلال الجزأ المرفق من مرجع باولز فهمت انه طالما الستراب و القاعدتين سيعملان كوحدة واحدة نقوم بالربط بينهم بواسطة اشاير العمود و الكانات و ان تلك الحالة لا تعمم و انما نلجأ اليها في ظروف خاصة بمشروع معين
بقي لي سؤال ما الطول الكافي لتلك الأشارات او بمعني اخر اين تبدأ و اين تنتهي ؟؟؟؟و شكل تفريدة الحديد لو تكرمتم 
هناك عبارة استلفتت نظري في الفقرة من كتاب باولز ايضا ان يتم الربط بين العمود الخارجي الأكثر حملا الي الداخلي الأقل حملا 
فقد قرأت في كتاب الدكتورشريف محمد عبد العزيز استاذ الأساسات بجامعة اسيوط انه يجب ان يكون عمود الجار اقل حملا من العمود الداخلي فما هو الصح في تلك الأحوال
كل عام و انتم جميعا بخير بمناسبة قرب عيد الفطر المبارك اهله الله علينا جميعا بالخير و البركات و لا تنسوا الدعاء لنصرة المستضعفين في كل مكان


----------



## هاني علي 26 (1 سبتمبر 2010)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> شكرا للرسم المرفق استاذنا الفاضل اسامة
> من خلال الجزأ المرفق من مرجع باولز فهمت انه طالما الستراب و القاعدتين سيعملان كوحدة واحدة نقوم بالربط بينهم بواسطة اشاير العمود و الكانات و ان تلك الحالة لا تعمم و انما نلجأ اليها في ظروف خاصة بمشروع معين
> بقي لي سؤال ما الطول الكافي لتلك الأشارات او بمعني اخر اين تبدأ و اين تنتهي ؟؟؟؟و شكل تفريدة الحديد لو تكرمتم
> ...


مهندس اسامه انا منتظر مع المهندسه تفريد الحديد جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohy_y2003 (1 سبتمبر 2010)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> شكرا للرسم المرفق استاذنا الفاضل اسامة
> من خلال الجزأ المرفق من مرجع باولز فهمت انه طالما الستراب و القاعدتين سيعملان كوحدة واحدة نقوم بالربط بينهم بواسطة اشاير العمود و الكانات و ان تلك الحالة لا تعمم و انما نلجأ اليها في ظروف خاصة بمشروع معين
> بقي لي سؤال ما الطول الكافي لتلك الأشارات او بمعني اخر اين تبدأ و اين تنتهي ؟؟؟؟و شكل تفريدة الحديد لو تكرمتم
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الاخت اقرأ وارتقي - العبارة التي تفضلتي بذكرها بخصوص حمل العمود الخارجي اكثر من الداخلي لم ترد في كتاب باولز ولكنها وردت في الكتاب الاخر الذي تفضل المهندس اسامه باضافته علي رابط 

وهذه العباره لا تعني ما تفضلتي بذكره حيث انها تقول 

the function of the strap beam is to transfere the load of heavily loaded outer column to the inner one . in doing so , the strap beam is subjected to bending moment and shear force , and it should 
be suitably designed to withstand theses​وهذا معناه ان وظيفة الشداد هي نقل الاحمال الثقيله للعمود الخارجي الي العمود الداخلي .ومن اجل ذلك فان الشداد يتعرض لعزوم انحناء وقوي قص وبالتالي يجب ان يكون مصمم لمقاومتها 

يعني الاحمال الثقيله المقصود بها للعمود الخارجي هي العزوم والقص كما انه لم يذكر ان العمود الداخلي معرض لاحمال اقل هو ذكر فقط ان الاحمال الثقيله تنتقل من العمود الخارجي الي العمود الداخلي ولم تذكر اي مقارنه بين العمودين 

والله اعلي واعلم 

م محيي الدين محمــــــــــــد​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (1 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الاخ الفاضل م اسامة والاخوة الكرام 

في الرسم المرفق سيتم اعتبار ان الشداد منفذ اعلي القاعده مع وجود اشاير تربط الشداد بالقاعدة وسنعتبر مجازاً ان عمق القاعده 60 سم وعمق الشداد اعلاها 60 سم ايضاً 



[/URL]


فاذا اخذنا قطاع في الشداد عند وجه القاعدة وهو القطاع رقم 1-1 سيكون عمق القطاع هو الجزء الموجود اعلي القاعده فقط وهو 60 سم والمفروض ان هذا القطاع يقاوم عزوم مقدارها من شكل منحني العزوم M1-1 

 واذا اخذنا قطاع آخر وهو القطاع رقم 2-2 ولكنه ماراً بالقاعدة وحيث ان الشداد مرتبط بالقاعده بالاشاير المذكورة ويعملان كوحدة واحدة فان القطاع هنا سيكون 120 سم وهو يساوي سمك الشداد اعلي القاعده بالاضافه الي سمك القاعده ويجب ان يقاوم عزوم مقدارها M2-2 

والمفروض ان قيمة العزوم عند وجه القاعده في القطاع 1-1 تكاد تكون تساوي نفس العزوم عند وجه القاعده من الداخل في القطاع 2-2 

وطبعا عند التصميم يجب ان يكون القطاع مصمم علي الحاله الاسؤ يعني سيتم تسليح القطاع علي ان عمقه 60 سم وبالتالي فالحديد العلوي سيكون كبيرا اذا ما قورن بتسليح قطاع لنفس العزوم ولكن لقطاع عمقه 120 سم 

وبالتالي فمن الافضل ان يكون الشداد كله متداخل مع القاعده وهذا ما كنت اقصده بان التصميم سيكون غير اقتصادي 

والله اعلي واعلم 

_م محيي الدين محمــــــــــــــد_


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (1 سبتمبر 2010)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> يعني الاحمال الثقيله المقصود بها للعمود الخارجي هي العزوم والقص كما انه لم يذكر ان العمود الداخلي معرض لاحمال اقل هو ذكر فقط ان الاحمال الثقيله تنتقل من العمود الخارجي الي العمود الداخلي ولم تذكر اي مقارنه بين العمودين ​


​

و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
اشكرك علي المتابعة و الشرح 
بارك الله لك


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (4 سبتمبر 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ zezodot
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> هى نفس أشاير مثل أشاير عمود الجار نفسه توضع فى منطقه عرض الشداد أو يتم عمل كانات الشداد نفسه تبدأ من داخل قاعدة الجار نفسها على أن يكون حديد الشداد السفلى يبدأ من أعلى قاعدة الجار مباشرة
> ...


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
استاذنا اسامة لي استفسار 
نفس اشاير العمود من حيث العدد تبقي ان اسئل عن طولها كما انتظر تفصيلة التسليح حسبما يسمح وقت حضرتك فانا اعلم ان الوقت ضيق و لسنا علي عجلة من امرنا


----------



## م محسن (8 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله استاذنا العزيز م/ اسامة 
كل عام وانتم بخير وتقبل الله منا ومنكم الصيام وصالح الاعمال 
لقد بحثت في هذا الموضوع كثيرا ووجدت الملف المرفق والمتضمن في الصفحة 163 ان الشداد يمكن تنفيذه اعلى من منسوب الميدة وارغب ابداء مرئيانكم والزملاؤ الاعزاء حيال ذلك علما بانني ارى في حالة عدم ارتباط الشداد بالقاعدة انة سوف يصبح قاعدة مشتركة ولا داعي للقواعد اسفل الشداد 
وجزاكم الله خيرا على طروحاتكم المميزة 

http://www.4shared.com/file/vJbl3Kyi/10-__Foundations___1__Shallow_.html


----------



## مهندس القرن الاوحد (8 سبتمبر 2010)

انا طالب فى تالته رايح رابعه


راى على حد ما أعلم ان الشداد علشان يتربط مع العمود لازم تكون القاعد rigid وعلشان كده بنربطه مع القاعده علشان هى اللى هيحصل عليها عزم الانقلاب


كلام طبعا لسه تحت التعليم:63:


----------



## اليبية وأفتخر (30 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمتة الله وبركاته أفيدونا أفدكم الله
في موضوع الشدات في طريقلة البناء من أعلى إلي أسفل


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (30 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته م اسامة جزاكم الله خيرا اسمحي المشاركة في الموضوع رجاء الاستفادة من خبرة حضراتكم اولا لي راي بالنسبة (( مجرد راي )) لاعتبار الشداد مرتكزا علي قاعدة الجار وله امتداد خارجها ككابولي حيث اري انه تصور غير صحيح (( مجرد راي )) مع الاحترام لراي حضرتك والسبب في ذلك للاتي 1 _ لوكان الشداد مرتكزا علي قاعدة الجار والقاعدة الداخلية لما قاوم دوران ( العزم ) قاعدة الجار لان مجرد وزن الشداد لايكفي لمنع الدوران 2 _ لو فرضنا ان امتداد الشداد خارج منتصف قاعدة الجار ( الركيزة علي فرض حضرتك ) كابولي لكان عمود الجار محملا علي الشداد وبالتالي ينشا عزم كبير جدا علي الشداد وخصوصا مع زيادة عدد الادوار وبذلك اكون ادخلت الشداد في وظيفة اخري ( تحمل حمل عمود الجار ) غير الوظيفة الرئيسية المطلوبة ,,,,,والذي اراه ( مجرد راي) ان الشداد مرتكز علي العمود الداخلي وعمود الجار بطريقة عكسية بمعني ان الاعمدة ركيزة من اعلي اي ان قاعدة الجار تعطي عزما علي الشداد والشداد مرتكز علي الاعمدة من اسفل لاعلي وما يجعلني اري ذلك التصور ان دكنور الاساسات جزاه الله خيرا عندما كان يشرح القاعدة المنفصلة رسم ال statical system لها باعتبارها كابولي من جهتين مستند بطريقة عسكية من اسفل لاعلي علي القاعدة اما بالنسبة لوجود الشداد اعلي القاعدة فاري ان فاعليته في مقاومة عزم الدوران لقاعدة الجار سوف يقل لعدم تداخل حديد الشداد مع حديد القاعدة لكن سوف يكون له فائدة اخري ( كما ذكرت حضرتك من قبل ) وهي تقليل الطول الحر لرقبة العمود وخصوصا لوكان عمق الحفر كبير وبالتالي يمنع حدوث الانبعاج ويوفر عمل ميدة ا خري لمقاومة الانبعاج لكن سوف يقلل من الارتفاع الحر للبدروم في حالة الرغبة في عمله ,,,,,,,,,,,, ولكن لي سؤال مهم جدا ارجوا إفادتي بالرد عليه وهو هل يمكن الاستغناء عن الشداد وعن عمل القاعدة المشتركة لمقاومة العزم الناتج عن لامركزية عمود الجار علي القاعدة وذلك بعمل ( عمل الاتصال بين عمود الجار والقاعدة اتصال جاسئ rigid conection ,واعتبار قاعدة الجار مرتكزة علي العمود ككابولي من جهة واحدة من اسفل لاعلي وبالتالي يمتد حديد القاعدة داخل العمود في منطقة شريحة العمود ,,,,,, او نعمل مايشبة كمرة تحت العمود ممتدة كابولي من جهتين من العمود ونحمل القاعدة علي هذه الكمرة ونجعل اتصال القاعدة بهذه الكمرة اتصال جاسئ لكن اري ان هذه الكمرة سوف ينشي عليها عزم لي tortion سوف ينتقل للعمود افيدوني جزاكم الله خيرا واسف للاطالة


----------



## أسامه نواره (30 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ عمر المصرى 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته م اسامة جزاكم الله خيرا اسمحي المشاركة في الموضوع رجاء الاستفادة من خبرة حضراتكم اولا لي راي بالنسبة (( مجرد راي )) لاعتبار الشداد مرتكزا علي قاعدة الجار وله امتداد خارجها ككابولي حيث اري انه تصور غير صحيح (( مجرد راي )) مع الاحترام لراي حضرتك والسبب في ذلك للاتي 1 _ لوكان الشداد مرتكزا علي قاعدة الجار والقاعدة الداخلية لما قاوم دوران ( العزم ) قاعدة الجار لان مجرد وزن الشداد لايكفي لمنع الدوران


الاخ الكريم الخبره الفعليه هو ماتحاول أن تتعلم منه مما يدور حولك من امور هندسيه ومقارنة ذلك بما درسته وهذا لايتوقف على سن أو عمر والاختلاف فى الرأي هو الذى يولد الخبرات وهو مهم جدا للمناقسه لتوضيح الحلول الصحيحه والاقتصاديه 
أهم مافى الموضوع هو الرجوع الى علم الانشاءات وهو ال(structure) ماهو ال(statical system) للعمود الخارجى والداخلى والشداد 
أظن أنه لاخلاف على الشكل التالى




اذن وزن الشداد لايكفى لمنع الدوران كما ذكرت أنت 
لكن ندرس ماذا يحدث عندما يتم تحميل عمود الجار بالاحمال :-
1- يبدأ العمود بالضغط على الشداد أولا الذى ينقل هذا الثأثير الى قاعده الجار
2- الحمل على قاعدة الجار يكون على طرفها وليس فى منتصفها فتبدأ فى الدوران والهبوط لاسفل 
3- الذى يمنع القاعده من الدوران والاستمرارفى الهبوط هو الشداد المربوط بين هذه القاعده والقاعده الداخليه وهكذا مع زيادة الحمل 
4- نستطيع عندئذ بأن نقول أن الشداد هو الذى يمنع الدوران لما له من قوه ومتانه جسئه فى قطاع هذا الشداد 


> _ لو فرضنا ان امتداد الشداد خارج منتصف قاعدة الجار ( الركيزة علي فرض حضرتك ) كابولي لكان عمود الجار محملا علي الشداد وبالتالي ينشا عزم كبير جدا علي الشداد وخصوصا مع زيادة عدد الادوار


وهذه هى وظيفة الشداد كما هو واضح من ال(statical system)


> وبذلك اكون ادخلت الشداد في وظيفة اخري ( تحمل حمل عمود الجار ) غير الوظيفة الرئيسية المطلوبة ,,,,,


وماهى الوظيفه الرئيسيه المطلوبه من الشداد ؟؟؟


> اما بالنسبة لوجود الشداد اعلي القاعدة فاري ان فاعليته في مقاومة عزم الدوران لقاعدة الجار سوف يقل لعدم تداخل حديد الشداد مع حديد القاعدة


أخى الكريم راجع مشاركاتى فسوف تجد أننى ذكرت أنه لابد من وجود أشاير ربط بين القاعده والشداد 


> ولكن لي سؤال مهم جدا ارجوا إفادتي بالرد عليه وهو هل يمكن الاستغناء عن الشداد وعن عمل القاعدة المشتركة لمقاومة العزم الناتج عن لامركزية عمود الجار علي القاعدة وذلك بعمل ( عمل الاتصال بين عمود الجار والقاعدة اتصال جاسئ rigid conection ,واعتبار قاعدة الجار مرتكزة علي العمود ككابولي من جهة واحدة من اسفل لاعلي وبالتالي يمتد حديد القاعدة داخل العمود في منطقة شريحة العمود ,,,,,,


هنا أنت تقصد أن يتحول الربط بين عمود الجار وقاعده الجار من (hinged support) الى (fixed support) 
وهل هذا يعفيك من دراسة العزوم سواء على العمود أو على القاعده ؟؟
أنت صعبت المسأله أكثر لاننا نحتاج الى الحصول على ردود الافعال عند منسوب التأسيس بحيث يكون اجهاد منتظم وهذا يتأتى من تبسيط الاتصال بين القاعده والعمود 
تفبل تحياتى


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (1 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله جزاك الله خيرا علي الرد ولكن لي سؤال بخصوص رد حضرتك


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (1 ديسمبر 2010)

الذى يمنع القاعده من الدوران والاستمرارفى الهبوط هو الشداد المربوط بين هذه القاعده والقاعده الداخليه وهكذا مع زيادة الحمل 
4- نستطيع عندئذ بأن نقول أن الشداد هو الذى يمنع الدوران لما له من قوه ومتانه جسئه فى قطاع هذا الشداد 

اقتباس:


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (1 ديسمبر 2010)

والسؤال هو قوة الدوران التي يتحملها الشداد هل ينقلها الي القاعدة مرة تانية لانها ركيزة له ( كما ذكرت حضرتك ) واذا كان الامر كذلك فما فائدة الشداد اذن


----------



## أسامه نواره (1 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ عمر المصرى 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الموضوع ببساطه ماذا يفعل كابولى كمره ساقطه عليه حمل مركز فى نهاية هذا الكابولى على سبيل المثال ؟؟
الاجابه : الكابولى يقوم بنقل الحمل (وليس قيمة الحمل) من نهاية الكابولى الى الركيزه وهى العمود ولكن بتتولد فى الكابولى نفسه عزوم - قيمة هذه العزوم تتوقف على قيمة الاحمال المركزه على الكابولى وطول الكابولى - ومن التحليل الانشائى نحل على قيمة هذه العزوم 
بعد ذلك نصمم قطاع هذا الكابولى(قطاع خرسانه وحديد) ليتحمل هذه العزوم
بالضبط هذا مايتم فى الشداد حيت يقوم الشداد بنقل الحمل ( وليس قيمته) من مركز عمود الجار الى مركز قاعدة الجار 
تقبل تحياتى​


----------



## احمد احمد حسن علام (1 ديسمبر 2010)

السلاام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته بارك الله في كل الاخوه المشاركين 
ولكن احب اضيف معلومه بسيطه 
المعروف الي لايختلف عليه احد ان وظيفه الشدادات هي 1- ربط القواعد ببعضعها في حاله تعرض تتلك القواعد للهبوط "differential settlement: وحمل حوائط السرداب 
فالطبيعى ان يكون الشدادات في منسوب القواعد حتى تقوم بوظيفتها 
اما اذا كانت فوق القواعد فاصبحت بمثانه نقطه ضعف للعمود لان سيكون كعب العمود به نسبه تسليح كبيره ممكن تكون اكتر من نسبه الخرسانه _- الخرسانه في الاعمده فعاااله اكتر من الحديد - وبالتالي الشدات في منسوب القواعد افضل من مثيلتها اعلى منسوب القواعد 
والله اعلى واعلم


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (1 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس أسامة السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته جزاك الله خيرا ما اقصده اخي العزيز اني قبل ان ابد بدراسة العزوم الداخلية لاي عنصر اولا بادرس الاتزان الخارجي لهذا العنصر فمثلا الكابولي قبل ان اصمم قطاعه اولا لازم يكون متزن بمعني ان اتصاله باللكمرة او العمود لازم يكون اتصال جاسئ ( fixed conection ) والا سوف ينهار مهما اعطيته من عمق او تسليح وانا اري اننا لو جعلنا القاعدة ركيزة للشداد سوف ينتقل اليها العزم الخارجي مرة اخري وبالتالي لم نستفد شيئا كما ان هناك سؤال اخر في النظام الانشائي اللي حضرتك وضعته للشداد وهو عدم ادخال العزم الناتج عن اللامركزية لعمود الجار كعزم مركز خارجي محمل علي الشداد


----------



## أسامه نواره (1 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ أحمد أحمد حسن علام 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


> المعروف الي لايختلف عليه احد ان وظيفه الشدادات هي 1- ربط القواعد ببعضعها في حاله تعرض تتلك القواعد للهبوط "differential settlement: وحمل حوائط السرداب
> فالطبيعى ان يكون الشدادات في منسوب القواعد حتى تقوم بوظيفتها


اختلف معك فى تعريف وظيفة الشداد الرئيسيه فوظيفة الشداد هو نقل حمل عمود الجار(وليس قيمته) الى منتصف قاعدة الجار عن طريق ربطه بقاعده داخليه على أن تعمل المجموعه من قاعده داخليه وقاعده الجار عمل القاعده المشتركه 
برجاء مراجعة اى مرجع فى الاساسات لتوضيح فكرتك عن وظيفة عمل الشداد 
كما ارجو منك قراءة هذا الرابط عن الشداد ووظيفته
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t208150.html
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (1 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ عمر المصرى 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


> ما اقصده اخي العزيز اني قبل ان ابد بدراسة العزوم الداخلية لاي عنصر اولا بادرس الاتزان الخارجي لهذا العنصر فمثلا الكابولي قبل ان اصمم قطاعه اولا لازم يكون متزن بمعني ان اتصاله باللكمرة او العمود لازم يكون اتصال جاسئ ( fixed conection ) والا سوف ينهار مهما اعطيته من عمق او تسليح


اختلف معك فى تعريف نقطة الاتصال بين الكابولى والكمره فأنت اعتبرت الاتصال فى حالتك هذه اتصال (fixed) فى هذه الحاله لاداعى لامتداد الكمره خلف الكابولى واصبح الكابولى كأنه (frame ) مع العمود مثل مظلة الاستاد مثلا 
اذا طبفنا هذا على عمود الجار سوف نجد أنه مازال موجود عزوم على قاعدة الجار بالاضافه الى حمل عمود الجار أى لن نمنع من تولد الاجهادات الغير منتظمه أسفل قاعدة الجار
ايه رأيك فى الكابولى المقلوب مع الكمره خلفه فى منشأ فى اخر دور هو يشبه تماما حالة الشداد أعلى قاعدة الجار 


> اننا لو جعلنا القاعدة ركيزة للشداد سوف ينتقل اليها العزم الخارجي مرة اخري


العزوم سوف تنتقل الى الشداد لان جسائته اعلى والحديد الرئيسى يكون فى منطقة الشد العلويه للشداد
أما تأثير العزوم على القاعده فلن تستطيع القاعده مقاومته نظرا لعدم وجود حديد تسليح علوى يقاوم هذه العزوم وبالتالى مايقاوم العزوم هو الشداد وليست قاعده الجار


> هناك سؤال اخر في النظام الانشائي اللي حضرتك وضعته للشداد وهو عدم ادخال العزم الناتج عن اللامركزية لعمود الجار كعزم مركز خارجي محمل علي الشداد


يتم دراسة ال(statical system) للعمود الداخلى وعمود الجار والشداد على اساس أن مجموع الاحمال الرأسيه =صفر والعزوم عند أى نقطه تساوى صفر وهذا من علم الانشاءات 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (1 ديسمبر 2010)

فوظيفة الشداد هو نقل حمل عمود الجار(وليس قيمته) الى منتصف قاعدة الجار عن طريق ربطه بقاعده داخليه على أن تعمل المجموعه من قاعده داخليه وقاعده الجار عمل القاعده المشتركه  

السلام عليكم م اسامة بارك الله فيك مامعني نقل الحمل دون قيمته


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (1 ديسمبر 2010)

اخي العزيز م اسامة اري (مجرد راي ) ان القاعدتين الداخلية والخارجية اصبحا مع الشداد شيء واحد (عنصر واحد ) وبالتالي تلاشت اللامركزية علي قاعدة الجار ثم بدراسة ذلك العنصر نجد انه متزن تحت تاثير حمل العمود الداخلي والخارجي وكذلك رد فعل التربة من اسفل ,,,,


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (1 ديسمبر 2010)

اما في حالة جعل الشداد اعلي القاعدتين فسوف يلاشي اللامركزية ايضا ويكون متزن تحت تاثير العزم الناتج من قاعدة الجار نتيجة اللامركزية لعمود الجار معها وكذلك رد الفعل الناتج من العمودين نتيجة تحميل الشداد بهذا العزم


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (1 ديسمبر 2010)

واذا صحت هذه الرؤية يمكن ادخال احمال الشداد في حالة كونه مع القواعد وفي حالة كونه اعلاها وعمل التحليل الانشائي للحالتين لمعرفة اي الحالتين اجدي من الناحية الاقتصادية


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (1 ديسمبر 2010)

اخي م اسامة ماقصدته بالنسبة للكابولي هو ضرورةاتصاله اتصال جاسئ اما مع الكمرة الممتدة للداخل واما مع العمود ولم اقصد الاتصال مع كليهما اتصال جاسئ


----------



## أسامه نواره (1 ديسمبر 2010)

*الاخ المهندس/ عمر المصرى *
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*



السلام عليكم م اسامة بارك الله فيك مامعني نقل الحمل دون قيمته

أنقر للتوسيع...

**




*​ 
 فى الشكل السابق بعد دراسة الكمره والكابولى من الناحيه الانشائيه (مجموع الاحمال الرأسيه تساوى صفر والعزوم عند أى نقطه يساوى صفر) فان عمل الكابولى قام بنقل قيمة الحمل (P1) وهى حمل عمود الجار الى منتصف القاعده والتى تم نقله بمقدار أكبر مختلف واصبح قيمته (R1) 


> *اخي العزيز م اسامة اري (مجرد راي ) ان القاعدتين الداخلية والخارجية اصبحا مع الشداد شيء واحد (عنصر واحد ) وبالتالي تلاشت اللامركزية علي قاعدة الجار ثم بدراسة ذلك العنصر نجد انه متزن تحت تاثير حمل العمود الداخلي والخارجي وكذلك رد فعل التربة من اسفل ,,,,*​



وهذا هو المطلوب من عمل الشداد 


> *اما في حالة جعل الشداد اعلي القاعدتين فسوف يلاشي اللامركزية ايضا ويكون متزن تحت تاثير العزم الناتج من قاعدة الجار نتيجة اللامركزية لعمود الجار معها وكذلك رد الفعل الناتج من العمودين نتيجة تحميل الشداد بهذا العزم*



 السؤال لماذا؟؟
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (1 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس أسامة / السلامة عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

في حالة جعل الشداد اعلي القاعدة وبفرض عدم وجود لامركزية بمعني افتراض انه بين قاعدتين داخليتين سوف يكون متزنا تحت تاثير وزنه ورد الفعل من العمودين الواصل بينهما اما في حالة كون احد العمودين عمود جارفان القاعدة تحته سوف تميل للدوران وما يمنها من ذلك الشداد فوقها وبالتالي ينتقل هذا العزم كعزم خارجي يؤثر علي الشداد بالاضافة لوزن الشداد وبالتالي يكون الشداد متزنا تحت تاثير العزم الخارجي ووزنه وردود الافعال من العمودين من اعلي وفي حالة عمل اشاير من القاعدة لربط الشداد كما ذكرت حضرتك من قبل فاري ( مجرد راي ) انه لايفيد حيث ان الشداد يوثر عليه العزم بطريقة تجعله يميل للحركة لاعلي وخصوصا عند عمود الجار والذي يقاوم حركة الشداد لاعلي هو عمود الجار ,,,,,,,,,, وانما يصلح هذا الراي (عمل الاشاير ) لوكان الشداد يتعرض لقوة من اعلي ففي هذه الحالة وجود الاشاير سوف يجعل الشداد يشعر بوجود دعامة اخري تحته وهي القاعدة بالاضافة للعمود وبالتالي يقل بحره وتقل تبعا لذلك العزوم وبالتالي القطاع والتسليح ,,,,,,,,, ولك جزيل الشكر علي تقبل ارائي وارجوا الا اكون ازعجتك ونسال الله عز وجل ان يزدنا علما وينفعنا بما علمنا ويرزقنا الاخلاص والتواضع والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله اسالك الدعاء


----------



## أسامه نواره (2 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ عمر المصرى 
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*


> وفي حالة عمل اشاير من القاعدة لربط الشداد كما ذكرت حضرتك من قبل فاري ( مجرد راي ) انه لايفيد حيث ان الشداد يوثر عليه العزم بطريقة تجعله يميل للحركة لاعلي وخصوصا عند عمود الجار والذي يقاوم حركة الشداد لاعلي هو عمود الجار ,,,,,,,,,,


أخى الكريم نتصور حركة العمود والشداد وقاعده الجار والقاعده الداخليه تحت تأثير احمال عمود الجار :-
1- عند تأثير حمل عمود الجار على العمود يبدأ العمود فى الهبوط لاسفل ( لاحظ فى تصميم العمود لم نصممه على أى عزوم اضافيه تتولد على هذا العمود كونه عمود جار)
2- ينتقل الحمل من الشداد الى قاعده الجار
3- لان الحمل فى نهاية القاعده فتبدأ القاعده فى الدوران من جهة عمود الجار تدور لاسفل ومن ناحية الداخل لاعلى 
4- نفترض عدم وجود الشداد سواء مع القاعده من اعلى او من اسفل سوف تستمر القاعده فى الدوران تحت تأثير زيادة الاحمال الى أن يحدث اتزان بين قيمة الاجهادات الغير منتظمه اسفل قاعده الجار وحمل العمود اذا كانت قيمة اجهاد التربه اكبر من قيمة هذه الاجهادات الغير منتظمه أسفل قاعده الجار فى حالة وجود شداد (على فكره فى هذه الحاله يمكن الاستغناء تماما عن الشداد لامن أعلى او من اسفل اذا وصلنا للشروط التى ذكرتها)
5- عند وجود الشداد سواء من اعلى القاعده او مع القاعده فى منسوبها عندما تريد الدوران الذى ذكرته تجد شداد اعلاها او فى منسوبها به حديد علوى وله جسائه عاليه يعنى قوى ومن القوه التى تمنع استمرار الدوران سواء للقاعده اسفله او هو نفسه 
هذا هو مفهوم عمل الشداد الذى افهمه والموجود فى كل كتب الاساسات حيث يترجم هذا الكلام الى معادلات اتزان وعزوم 


> وانما يصلح هذا الراي (عمل الاشاير ) لوكان الشداد يتعرض لقوة من اعلي ففي هذه الحالة وجود الاشاير سوف يجعل الشداد يشعر بوجود دعامة اخري تحته وهي القاعدة بالاضافة للعمود وبالتالي يقل بحره وتقل تبعا لذلك العزوم وبالتالي القطاع والتسليح ,,,,,,,,,


بالفعل الشداد يتعرض لقوه رأسيه من اعلى وهى حمل عمود الجار 
يعنى حمل رأسى من عمود الجارعند طرف قاعدة الجار يبدأ فى دورانها وعندها يبدأ عمل شداد(مع القاعده من اسفل او اعلى القاعده) منع هذا الدوران لما له من متانه وقوه غير موجوده بالقاعده نفسها 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (2 ديسمبر 2010)

بالفعل الشداد يتعرض لقوه رأسيه من اعلى وهى حمل عمود الجار 
يعنى حمل رأسى من عمود الجارعند طرف قاعدة الجار يبدأ فى دورانها وعندها يبدأ عمل شداد(مع القاعده من اسفل او اعلى القاعده) منع هذا الدوران لما له من متانه وقوه غير موجوده بالقاعده نفسها 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (2 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم م اسامة جزاك الله خيرا انا لاانفي تعرض الشداد لقوة راسية من اعلي ولكن هذا في حالة كونه مع منسوب القواعد حيث يصبح مع القاعدتين عنصر واحد متزن تحث تاثير احمال العمودين الداخلي والخارجي ورد فعل التربة اما ماكنت اتحدث عنه في المشاركة السابقة فهو الشداد اعلي منسوب القواعد وفي هذه الحالة ينتقل الحمل من العمود للقاعدة عبر الشداد دون ان يؤثر عليه ( كما ينتقل حمل الدور من عمود لعمود الدور السفلي دون ان يؤثر علي الكمرة مع ان الكمرة كانت وسيط لنقل الحمل بينهما) ويكون الشداد متزناتحت تاثير العزم ورد فعل الاعمدة من اعلي تقبل تحياتي


----------



## أسامه نواره (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*الاخ المهندس/ عمر المصرى *
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​


> *السلام عليكم م اسامة جزاك الله خيرا انا لاانفي تعرض الشداد لقوة راسية من اعلي ولكن هذا في حالة كونه مع منسوب القواعد حيث يصبح مع القاعدتين عنصر واحد متزن تحث تاثير احمال العمودين الداخلي والخارجي ورد فعل التربة اما ماكنت اتحدث عنه في المشاركة السابقة فهو الشداد اعلي منسوب القواعد وفي هذه الحالة ينتقل الحمل من العمود للقاعدة عبر الشداد دون ان يؤثر عليه ( كما ينتقل حمل الدور من عمود لعمود الدور السفلي دون ان يؤثر علي الكمرة مع ان الكمرة كانت وسيط لنقل الحمل بينهما) ويكون الشداد متزناتحت تاثير العزم ورد فعل الاعمدة من اعلي تقبل تحياتي*​


 متفق معك فيما ذكرت أن حمل عمود الجار ينتقل من العمود الى الشداد ومنه للتربه 
السؤال ماذا يحدث بعد ذلك ؟؟؟
الاجابه : تبدأ قاعده الجار فى الدوران لان حمل عمود الجار فى نهايتها حيث تدور من ناحيه عمود الجار لاسفل ومن الناحيه الداخليه الى اعلى اليس كذلك ؟؟
السؤال : هل تستمر القاعده فى الدوران تحت تأثير زيادة حمل عمود الجار أم سوف تتوقف عن الدوران ومن هو الذى يمنعها من تكملة الدوران ؟؟
ارجو الاجابه عن هذا السؤال 
تقبل تحياتى واشكرك على مشاركاتك معى


----------



## م.إسلام (3 ديسمبر 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> *الاخ المهندس/ عمر المصرى *
> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​
> متفق معك فيما ذكرت أن حمل عمود الجار ينتقل من العمود الى الشداد ومنه للتربه
> السؤال ماذا يحدث بعد ذلك ؟؟؟
> ...



لكي أمنعها من الدوران , اربطها بقاعده داخليه حملها مركز عن طريق ما يعرف باسم الشداد , و بالتالي القاعده تحاول الدوران و لكن القااعده الخارجيه تمنعها من ذلك عن طريق الوسيط و هو الشداد تخيل حضرتك إنك ماسك مسطره بإيدك اليمين , وإيدك الشمال ماسكه طرف المسطره الاخر و بتلفها , لو مكنتش ماسك المسطره بإيدك اليمين , كان زمان المسطره لفت برحتها , و عشان كده هتبص تلاقي المسطره محدبه من فوق , يعني الشد كله فوق زي الشداد بالضبط


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (3 ديسمبر 2010)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله م اسامة جزاك الله خيرا معني ان القاعدة تستمر في الدوران ان الشداد الذي وضعته لم يؤد وظيفته ولم يتحمل العزم الواقع عليه وانهار لذلك تستمر القاعدة في الدوران اما لو تم حساب ذلك العزم بناء علي حمل عمود الجار( اقصي حمل بناءا علي عدد الادوار المطلوبة ) وقيمة اللامركزية وتم حساب القوي الداخلية في الشداد نتيجة للعزم الخارجي فانه سوف يتم تصميم شداد بقطاع وتسليح يقاوم الدوران وكانه لاتوجد لامركزية ,,,,,,,,,,,, اتمني ان اكون وفقت في الجواب والسلام عليكم


----------



## أسامه نواره (3 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس/عمر المصرى 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


> لكي أمنعها من الدوران , اربطها بقاعده داخليه حملها مركز عن طريق ما يعرف باسم الشداد , و بالتالي القاعده تحاول الدوران و لكن القااعده الخارجيه تمنعها من ذلك عن طريق الوسيط و هو الشداد تخيل حضرتك إنك ماسك مسطره بإيدك اليمين , وإيدك الشمال ماسكه طرف المسطره الاخر و بتلفها , لو مكنتش ماسك المسطره بإيدك اليمين , كان زمان المسطره لفت برحتها , و عشان كده هتبص تلاقي المسطره محدبه من فوق , يعني الشد كله فوق زي الشداد بالضبط


بارك الله فيك م / اسلام على مثال المسطره وهذا مايحدث بالضبط للشداد 


> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله م اسامة جزاك الله خيرا معني ان القاعدة تستمر في الدوران ان الشداد الذي وضعته لم يؤد وظيفته ولم يتحمل العزم الواقع عليه وانهار لذلك تستمر القاعدة في الدوران اما لو تم حساب ذلك العزم بناء علي حمل عمود الجار( اقصي حمل بناءا علي عدد الادوار المطلوبة ) وقيمة اللامركزية وتم حساب القوي الداخلية في الشداد نتيجة للعزم الخارجي فانه سوف يتم تصميم شداد بقطاع وتسليح يقاوم الدوران وكانه لاتوجد لامركزية ,,,,,,,,,,,, اتمني ان اكون وفقت في الجواب والسلام عليكم*


تمام التمام فى وصف عمل الشداد وتصميمه فهل يفرق ذلك أن يكون الشداد فى مستوى قاعده الجار أو اعلاها مباشره؟؟
ارجو ان تكون الصوره واضحه 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (3 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم م اسامة وظيفة الشداد في الحالتين واحدة ولكن الفرق في الاحمال وبالتالي في التصميم وبالتالي لوعملنا مقارنة بين التصميم في الحالتين سوف يتضح لنا اي الطريقتين اجدي من الناحية الاقتصادية وذلك اذا كانت الجدوي الاقتصادية هيا الفيصل فقط في الاختيار بمعني انه لم توجد ضرورة اخري لجعله اعلي القاعدة كما لوكان ارتفاع الرقبة كبير واردت ان اقلل من طولها الحر لمنع الانبعاج


----------



## أسامه نواره (3 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس/عمر المصرى 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 



> *السلام عليكم م اسامة وظيفة الشداد في الحالتين واحدة ولكن الفرق في الاحمال وبالتالي في التصميم وبالتالي لوعملنا مقارنة بين التصميم في الحالتين سوف يتضح لنا اي الطريقتين اجدي من الناحية الاقتصادية وذلك اذا كانت الجدوي الاقتصادية هيا الفيصل فقط في الاختيار بمعني انه لم توجد ضرورة اخري لجعله اعلي القاعدة كما لوكان ارتفاع الرقبة كبير واردت ان اقلل من طولها الحر لمنع الانبعاج*​


 
نحن لم نغير من قيمة حمل عمود الجار او اجهاد التربه او اى شئ فى المسأله حتى يكون عندنا حالتين تصميم نقارن بينهم من حيث الناحيه الاقتصاديه 
نحن امام احدى حالات عمل الشداد اعلى قاعده الجار مباشرة 
فهل هذا الكلام صحيح من الناحيه الانشائيه ؟؟؟
واذا كان صحيح من الناحيه الانشائيه فهل هو مناسب من الناحيه الاقتصاديه هل يتم عمله فى منسوب القاعده من اسفل ام اعلى القاعده مباشره 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أحمد مراسم (3 ديسمبر 2010)

اولا أشكر الجميع على تللك المناقشة المفيدة فعلا

أود ان أسأل في حالة عمل الشداد أعلى القواعد المسلحة هل سيكون تحته قاعدة عاديه أم لا؟؟

وفي حالة لا هل العزم الموجب عليه (( الناتج من وزن الشداد نفسه)) سيعمل على تقليل العزم السالب مما سيوفر في التسليح الرئيسي العلوي؟؟

وحتى لو تم الردم بعد فيستحيل دمك الردم أسفل الشداد بالدرجة التي تولد أحمال منتظمة عليه
الا لو تم الردم على طبقات 25سم حتى الوصول لبطن الشداد (بتربة احلال ) ثم عمل نجارة الشداد وتسليحه ثم صبه


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (3 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم م اسامة اخي انا معك اننا لم نغير من الحمل والاجهاد للتربة ولكننا غيرنا من طريقة ارتكاز الشداد كما لوكان عندنا كمرة وجعلنا ارتكازها مرة بسيط ومرة مستمر مع الكمر المجاور فسوف يتغير التحليل الانشائي وكذلك التصميم ,,,,,,,,,,,,, وعندما يكون الشداد مع منسوب القاعدة يعمل مع القواعد كعنصر واحد يتحمل رد فعل قادم من التربة وردفعل عسكي من الاعمدة من اعلي اما في حالة كونه اعلي القاعدة فيكون منفصلا عن القواعد وليس كعنصر واحد معها ويكون محملا بعزم قادم من قاعدة الجار بل دعني اقول ان الاحمال تغيرت ففي حالة كونه مع القاعدة تكون عليه من اسفل احمال موزعة هي رد فعل التربة اما في حالة كونه من اعلي فيكون معرضا لعزم من اسفل يمكن اعتباره عزم مركز عند عمود الجار وبالتالي الحالتين اختلفا في شكل الحمل ونوعيته وكذلك في ال statical system ومن هنا يمكن اجراء التحليل الانشائي والتصميم للحالتين والمقارنة بينهما


----------



## أسامه نواره (3 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس/عمر المصرى 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


> *السلام عليكم م اسامة اخي انا معك اننا لم نغير من الحمل والاجهاد للتربة ولكننا غيرنا من طريقة ارتكاز الشداد كما لوكان عندنا كمرة وجعلنا ارتكازها مرة بسيط ومرة مستمر مع الكمر المجاور فسوف يتغير التحليل الانشائي وكذلك التصميم ,,,,,,,,,,,,, وعندما يكون الشداد مع منسوب القاعدة يعمل مع القواعد كعنصر واحد يتحمل رد فعل قادم من التربة وردفعل عسكي من الاعمدة من اعلي اما في حالة كونه اعلي القاعدة فيكون منفصلا عن القواعد وليس كعنصر واحد معها ويكون محملا بعزم قادم من قاعدة الجار بل دعني اقول ان الاحمال تغيرت ففي حالة كونه مع القاعدة تكون عليه من اسفل احمال موزعة هي رد فعل التربة اما في حالة كونه من اعلي فيكون معرضا لعزم من اسفل يمكن اعتباره عزم مركز عند عمود الجار وبالتالي الحالتين اختلفا في شكل الحمل ونوعيته وكذلك في ال statical system ومن هنا يمكن اجراء التحليل الانشائي والتصميم للحالتين والمقارنة بينهما*​


سواء كان الشداد فى منسوب قاعدة الجار أو على قاعده الجار مباشرة من اعلى فلن يتغير ال(statical system) بين الحالتين وفى كلتا الحالتين يكون عباره عن كمره وكابولى ولن يغير ذلك من قيم مخرجات قوى القص والعزوم 
فقط الذى يتغير هو رغبة المصمم أن يكون مع القاعده من اسفل أم على القاعده من اعلى على حسب ظروف المبنى والناحيه الاقتصاديه 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (3 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس/أحمد مراسم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 


> *اولا أشكر الجميع على تللك المناقشة المفيدة فعلا*​
> *أود ان أسأل في حالة عمل الشداد أعلى القواعد المسلحة هل سيكون تحته قاعدة عاديه أم لا؟؟*​
> *وفي حالة لا هل العزم الموجب عليه (( الناتج من وزن الشداد نفسه)) سيعمل على تقليل العزم السالب مما سيوفر في التسليح الرئيسي العلوي؟؟*​
> *وحتى لو تم الردم بعد فيستحيل دمك الردم أسفل الشداد بالدرجة التي تولد أحمال منتظمة عليه*
> *الا لو تم الردم على طبقات 25سم حتى الوصول لبطن الشداد (بتربة احلال ) ثم عمل نجارة الشداد وتسليحه ثم صبه*​


ليس لها فائده القاعده العاديه أسفل الشداد لان الشداد لانعتمد عليه لنقل الاحمال من العمود الى التربه فهذا ليس من عمل الشداد أو وظيفته
عند حساب العزوم على الشداد يؤخذ فى الاغتبار وزن الشداد نفسه وجميع القوى الاخرى المؤثره عليه بالطبع 
يفضل عند التنفيذ عمل فرشة نظافه أسفل الشداد بمقدار لايقل عن 10 سم اذا تم التنفيذ مباشرة على التربه أو عمل النجاره مباشرة اسفل الشداد 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (3 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم م اسامة اين الكابولي اذاكان الشداد في الحالتين واصلا من العمود للعامود اما الرسمة اللي حضرتك 
وضعتها فظهر بها الكابولي لان حضرتك اعتبرت القاعدة عبارة عن نقطة في منتصفها لكن فعليا ليس هناك كابولي


----------



## أسامه نواره (3 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس/أحمد مراسم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


> *السلام عليكم م اسامة اين الكابولي اذاكان الشداد في الحالتين واصلا من العمود للعامود اما الرسمة اللي حضرتك *
> *وضعتها فظهر بها الكابولي لان حضرتك اعتبرت القاعدة عبارة عن نقطة في منتصفها لكن فعليا ليس هناك كابولي*​


الكابولى أو مجازا مانسميه كابولى هو القطاع الجسئ من خرسانه غالبا ماتكون بقطاع أكبر من ارتفاع قاعده الجار وبتسليح علوى كبيره جدا مقارنة بكمره مثلا فى السقف
هذا هو الكابولى 
وظيفة الكابولى أو القطاع الخرسانى الاضافى الذى يتم فى قاعده الجار بما فيها حديد تسليح علوى هى مقاومة العزوم الاضافيه الذى يتولد عليه نتيجة وجود حمل عمود الجار عند نهاية القاعده 
برجاء مراجعة أى مرجع اساسات أو ارفاق مثال للشداد من طرفك للنقاش عليه لكى تعم الفائده 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## م.إسلام (4 ديسمبر 2010)

طيب فيه مشكله تانيه , لما كاتن الشداد مع القاعده , القاعده الداخيه كانت تمنعه من الدوران لأنو مربوط فيها , طيب دي الوقت لما يكون فوق القواعد هل يستطيع العمود المربوط به الشداد في القاعده الداخليه أن يقوم بنفس الدور , و لا ممكن يتخلع من مكانه ؟؟ و إن كان كده كيف نأخذ ذلك في الإعتبار عند تصميم العمود ؟؟؟


----------



## أسامه نواره (4 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ اسلام 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


> *طيب فيه مشكله تانيه , لما كاتن الشداد مع القاعده , القاعده الداخيه كانت تمنعه من الدوران لأنو مربوط فيها , طيب دي الوقت لما يكون فوق القواعد هل يستطيع العمود المربوط به الشداد في القاعده الداخليه أن يقوم بنفس الدور , و لا ممكن يتخلع من مكانه ؟؟ و إن كان كده كيف نأخذ ذلك في الإعتبار عند تصميم العمود ؟؟؟*


فى كلا الحالتين سواء الشداد مع قاعده الجار من اسفل او اعلى قاعدة الجار لابد من ان يصل الشداد بين عمود قاعدة الجار وعمود القاعده الداخليه ولايصح مطلقا أن يقف الشداد عند نهايه قاعدة الجار عندما يتم تنفيذه اعلاها لاننا فى الاصل نعمل الحسابات الانشائيه على اساس قاعده مشتركه بين عمود الجار والعمود الداخلى 
أحمال العمود الداخلى وعمود الجار ليس لهم علاقه فى تصميم قطاعاتهم بالشداد من قريب أو بعيد الا فى حسابات الانبعاج لهذه الاعمده فقط عندما يتم عمل الشداد اعلى او مع قاعدة الجار 
تقبل تحياتى​


----------



## Jamal (9 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً


----------



## الطيب_100 (5 أكتوبر 2011)

هل يمكن الاستغناء عن الشداد بالسمل


----------



## أسامه نواره (6 أكتوبر 2011)

الطيب_100; قال:


> هل يمكن الاستغناء عن الشداد بالسمل


يمكن الاستغناء عن الشداد بالسمل بشرط أن يحقق تسليح السمل وقطاعه الخرسانى الاجهادات الواقعه عليه ويمكن ان يكون هذا السمل فى منسوب القاعده المسلحه من اسفل او اعلاها مباشرة
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## ag2001y (6 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة .....
أظن ان ربط العمود بشداد من أعلي القاعدة هو بمثابة تركيز اجهادات علي رقبة العمود وتصميهما في هذة الحالة لمقاومة عزوم وإجهادات إضافية وشكرا ....


----------



## م/محمد هندى (27 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## امحمد عمر (7 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
نرجوا استكمال الحل فى كفية ايجاد حديد التسليح لكل قاعدة وكذلك لكمرة استراب مع التوضيح بالرسم
وشكر


----------



## علاء المنشاوى (7 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم اسمحوا لى ان اضيف راى المتواضع 
اولا الشداد فائدته هو الربط بين القواعد التى عليها حمل غير مركزى اى الذى ينتج عنه عزم اضافى على القاعده (زى ما تقول ان القاعده ممكن يحصل لها اب لفت او تورشن )وليس للربط بين الاعمده لان الشداد بيشيل عزم وليس قوه قوى محوريه فقط واذا تم عمل شداد فوق القاعده بين الاعمده فده اسمه ميده او سمل وظيفته اولا انه يشيل الحائط اللى فوقه ثانيا يقلل البكلينج على العمود والله اعلى واعلم


----------



## حسام الفيومي (7 ديسمبر 2012)

هذا خطأ كبير لان الشدادت لازم تكون في منيوب الفواعد لانها بتقوم بنقل احمال الاعمدة علي القواعد بمعني انها تشارك القواعد في الاحمال


----------



## Ahmed1kamel (7 ديسمبر 2012)

الشداد يهدف الى معالجة مشكلة عدم اتزان قاعدة الجار ، حيث يتولد عليها عزوم ناجم عن عدم انطباق مركز العمود مع مركز القاعدة ، لذلك فان من الطبيعى ان يكون مرتبط بها لا بالعمود . والله اعلم


----------



## محسن سعيد (8 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
في حالة وجود قاعدة جار فانه يمكن التصميم بطريقتين وهما:
- عمل قاعدة مشتركة وهو الافضل وفي هذه الحالة يكون مركز محصل القوى هو نفس مركز مساحة القاعدة .
- عمل قاعدتين منفصلتين وعمل شدة بينهما وهذا في حالة أن تكون المسافة بين العمودين كبيرة ( الجانب الأقتصادي هو الذي يحكم ) وفي هذه الحالة يجب أن يكون الشداد في نفس مستوى القاعدتين وذلك أن قاعدة الجار نتيجة لوجود العمود في جانب تحاول أن ترتفع من الجانب الآخر لذا يعمل الشداد على منعها من الارتفاع .
وفي حالة تنفيذ الشداد فوق القاعدة فان الاوزان ستنتقل من العمود إلى الشداد وسيعمل الشداد على توزيعها على قاعدة الجار بشكل رئيسي وستكون قاعدة الجار كانها قاعدة شريطية لذا يجب أن تصمم القاعدة كذلك وكذا الشداداة ينبغي أن تصمم بحيث تكون جسر قادر على نقل كل وزن العمود إلى القاعدة 
والله أعلم


----------



## ahmed.salim (11 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ...
أعتقد ان المشكلة تكون فى القاعدة وليس فى العمود نفسه...بمعنى : العمود يريد أن ينقل احمال الضغط الواقعة عليه الى القاعدة (بغض النظر عن نوع القاعدة) ونتيجة عدم وجود العمود فى المنتصف ينتج عزوم على القاعدة التى تحتاج بدورها الى الشداد ليقاوم العزم الناتج عن ترحيل مكان العمود 
اذا : الشداد يجب ان يكون بمستوى القاعدة ويستمر تسليحه بداخلها حتى يتمكن من مقاومة العزوم الواقعة عليها..


----------



## tarek elattar (11 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
1- اود اولا ان استاذن استاذنا اسامة فى ان ابدى بالراى 
2- ينفع يكون الشداد فى اى مكان ولو حتى فى سقف الدور الاخير
3-ولن يختلف قطاعه او تسليحه ولو كان فى الدور 100 
4- المشكلة ان هذا سوف يتسبب فى عزم على عنصريين 1- عمود القاعدة الداخلية 2- عمود القاعدة الجار
5- فاذا اردتم هذا فلتتكلفوا زيادة فى قطاع وتسليح الاعمدة بلا داعى الا اذا ذلك لضرورة معمارية والضرورات تبيح التكلفات فى علم الهندددددددددسة
مع الشكر


----------



## Eng_abdu (20 ديسمبر 2012)

سلاما عليكم جميعا وربنا ينوركم دامكم مهتمين حتى بالامور البسيطه مما يدل على سعيكم نحو النجاح ان شاء الله
اضافة بسيطة لمعلوماتكم الكبيرة عندما يكون الشداد من مستوى اسفل القاعدة مباشرة فهنا اصبحت قاعدة مشتركة او شريطية وهنا مما يطلب ابعاد كبيرة للشداد وكذللك نسبة تسليح كبيرة لكن عندما يكون الشداد ارفع من مستوى اسفل القاعدة ب10سم يكون افضل في مقاومة العزم المنقول ويكون اوفر في ابعاد الشداد وتسليحة كما انه ينفع ان نعمل الشداد فوق مستوى القاعدة وهنا سوف تكون نسبة حديد الشد قريبة من نسبة حديد الضغط ودائما الاساس في قواعد الجوار هو القاعدة المشتركة لقاعدة الجوار والقاعدة الداخلية الا في حال المسافة الكبيرة يتم عمل الشداد ....... والله اعلم ..


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (9 مارس 2013)

شكرا على الموضوع الثري يتطلب الكثير من الوقت للتمحيص و المراجعة بالفعل هذا الموضوع مرجع لاعمال الشداد


----------



## eng-hosny (2 يناير 2014)

انا لما اتمكن من قراءة الردود كامله 
ولكن من وحهة نظرى انه لابد ان نفهم ان الاهم فى الشداد هوا عرضه وليس ارتفاعه لانه يربط القاعدتين ويمنع دوران قاعده الجار لان العمود فى نهاية القاعده
كلماه زاد عرض الشداد كلما زاد التماسك بينه وبين القاعده لذلك المهندسين الكبار بيخلوا عرض الشداد مايقلش عن عرض العمود وحديد الشداد يصل الى نهاية القاعدتين


----------



## جمعه المهندس (17 ديسمبر 2014)

في محاضرات الدكتور الليثي يمكن وضع stap beam في نفس مستوي القواعد او فوق مستوي القواعد مباشرة او اعلي من مستوي القواعد حتي 120


----------

